# New trailer



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

Picked up my new runaway trailer and am super impressed. Looks better than the pics. Now to install batteries and solar.


----------



## Cotton (Oct 12, 2013)

I went to their website and checked out some of the models, looks cool!


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Not trying to push my opinions but if off road is considered I would put a pintle hitch on it, military uses it for a reason, much more flexible. After the trailer lift and bigger tires it will be great! I only say the lift because it wouldn't cost much and your truck looks pretty good as far as clearance.


----------



## cllowe (Jun 28, 2013)

Yes I plan on a 1 1/2 lift for the trailer just for clearance in the fenders.


----------



## sgtusmc98 (Sep 8, 2013)

Of course I don't know what you are going to do with it but I have thought that if I had a nice trail or I would look into putting steel plates on the back corners to protect it from dragging on the ground. I drag my hay trailer all the time but don't care


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*The possibilities...*

I like that this trailer is small enough and therefore light weight enough that it could be towed by a sedan, and would not require a pickup truck or SUV.

I think it is a great price for a trailer.

The height would not work for some people, but I like it. I know people who complain about the height inside an Airstream. Not me. With it being that low, it could be put in a standard garage.

I could see having this thing loaded and ready for bugging out.

The length of their smallest trailer would work in most city codes where a trailer in your yard must be less than 13 feet.

Having no built-ins keeps it light weight and flexible for how it can be used. I tried to imagine keeping all my stuff in it AND sleeping in it at the same time. Maybe a platform at one end could be used to sleep on, while storing stuff underneath it. I could see having some awnings for setting up camp outside, when weather permits. Or even having some tents to use for good weather, while the camper is used for towing and some security possibilities.


----------

